# Videos ruckeln über Opera und co :-( Bleiben zwischendrin stehen! HTML 5



## xhitcher1 (19. Oktober 2014)

*Videos ruckeln über Opera und co  Bleiben zwischendrin stehen! HTML 5*

Hallo  da ich mit Flash bei Opera und Firefox immer Probleme hatte das Stream Filme und Videos *oft vorpufferten* Und dann aber der Vorpuffer Balken des Flash *auf voll geladen sprang* obwohl er dies nicht war, hörte ich ich soll alles mal auf HTML 5 umstellen  

Dies ging aber bei Opera nicht also machte ich dies bei Firefox  Firefox ist bei unserer 2000er Leitung aber sehr langsam  und Opera schneller, jedenfalls klappte es bei Firefox Prima mit HTML 5 kein Nerviges Puffer Vorspringen mehr  Filme Liefen einwandfrei ab  Allerdings dann vor 1 Woche beim vorspringen eines Videos und wieder zurück springen zu einer Stelle ein Bluescreen mit atimdag.exe oder so 

Nach mehrerem Nachforschen dann die Antwort *Treiber bug* das Problem hatten mehrere bei Firefox und HTML 5 oder Flash  also gab es den Tipp in einem Forum *beim ccc* Catalyst die *Glatte Video Wiedergabe * zu deaktivieren  seither auch kein Bluescreen mehr.

Allerdings da ich *lieber Opera nutze da er auch im Alltäglichen Surfen schneller ist* habe ich nun Opera *komplett deeinstalliert* inkl Einträge in *regedit* gelöscht und mit ccleaner  

Jedenfalls Stellte ich dann alles wieder wie vorher ein  Und endlich ging auch bei Opara die *HTML 5 * Wiedergabe und kein Nerviges Fehl Puffern des Flash bei Wiedergabe von Längeren Videos  

Jedenfalls dann seit genau gesagt Gestern nacht (ich schaue viele Stream Filme) hängt sich immer wieder das Bild auf  Das soll heißen *Filme werden ohne das ich was einstellte, automatisch nun über HTML 5 in Opera wiedergegeben  * Allerdings bleibt immer zwischen drin das Bild für ca 3 Sekunden stehen so 2-3 Mal Pro Film *Länge 1 Stunde 20 min*  

Woran liegt das?  

Ich habe im Netz nichts passendes Gefunden auser Cookies Löschen mit ccleaner und Hardware Beschleunigung.

Hier meine Opera Einstellungen.

Ad Block Plus (war aber davor auch schon drauf)
Hardware Beschleunigung in Opera Deaktiviert
Opera Aktuellste Updates Vorhanden Version 25  

Windows Updates Aktuell

Virenwächter Panda Cloud 2014 Free Edition und Windows Standart Firewall.

PC Wurde auch schon mit Malwarebytes und Super Anti Spyware sowie Panda Cloud auf Eindringlinge Getestet eben so mit ADW Cleaner doch alles ohne Fund auser ein Paar Nervige PUPs die Malwarebytes beheben konnte und ein Paar Nervige Cookies  

Wo kann der Fehler sein?

Hier mein System

AS Rock 960 GM GS3FX Board
HD 7870 Shappire Radeon 2 GB DDR 5
CPU AMD FX 6300 Vishera Black Edition
HD 5000 Fesplatte Seagate
Super Flower 800 Bronze Plus Netzteil 
2 x 8 GB Kingston Value Ram CL9 DDR 3 (erst vor 1 Woche 9 Stunden) auf Fehler mti Memtest Geprüft.

Alle Updates Aktuell  

Im Graka Treiber ist nur *Warten auf vertikalen neuaufbau * auf *Immer ein falls von anwendung nicht anderst Festgelegt * gestellt und *Die Glatte Video Wiedergabe auf *aus* gestellt.

Die Temperaturen der Graka sind bei 5 x 140 mm Gehäuse Lüftern und Artic Twin Turbo Lüfter bei 33-37 Grad manchmal je nach wetter 40

Die CPU auslastung ist bei 4-11 % Schwankend

Ich Arbeite an 2 Monitoren 2 mal AOC 1 x 27 Zoll Full HD 2ms Als Hauptmonitor über DVI-D Angeschlossen und 1 x 27 Zoll Full HD 5ms 3D Monitor angeschlossen über HDMI 1.4

Am Hauptmonitor sind in Opera ca 10 Tabs offen am Neben Monitor immer 1 tab an dem der Film abläuft  Film wird auch immer über HTML 5 vorgepuffert ehe er gestartet wird also an dem kann es auch nicht liegen


----------



## yingtao (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Videos ruckeln über Opera und co  Bleiben zwischendrin stehen! HTML 5*

Das die meisten Videos bei Opera jetzt über HTML5 abgespielt werden liegt daran das Opera ab Version 25 (ist erst seit Donnerstag oder so verfügbar) das nun konstenlose H264 Codec unterstützt und die meisten Player gucken halt ob HTML5 und H264 unterstützt werden und nutzen das dann bevorzugt. Warum die Videos zwischendurch mal anhalten kann ich nicht sagen und ist mir persönlich mit HTML5 Videos noch nicht passiert. Vorher mit Flash habe ich es aber schon öfters erlebt das an den Stellen wo ein Werbeclip normal startet, das Video kurz pausiert und dann eine Sekunde später weiter läuft weil erst neu gepuffert werden muss. Könnte bei dir das selbe sein und die etwas längere Pause am langsameren Internet liegen (ich habe eine 16.000er Leitung).


----------



## xhitcher1 (19. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Videos ruckeln über Opera und co  Bleiben zwischendrin stehen! HTML 5*



yingtao schrieb:


> Vorher mit Flash habe ich es aber schon öfters erlebt das an den Stellen wo ein Werbeclip normal startet, das Video kurz pausiert und dann eine Sekunde später weiter läuft weil erst neu gepuffert werden muss. Könnte bei dir das selbe sein und die etwas längere Pause am langsameren Internet liegen (ich habe eine 16.000er Leitung).


 
Das macht mir jetzt schon bisschen Angst  

Ich habe nun Opera deeinstalliert und in Reg Edit die restlichen Opera Einträge gelöscht und mit ccleaner und auslogics registry Cleaner
Dann habe ich Flash deeinstalliert und Flash Active x und das selbe gemacht wie bei Opera.
Dann habe ich Java deenistalliert und das selbe wie bei Opera gemacht
Und dann noch Schockwave Player und das selbe wie bei Opera gemacht.

Danach hab ich den PC Neu gestartet und alles in der Reihenfolge installiert.

Erst Opera.
Dann Flash
Dann Java
Dann Schockwave
Dann Opera Ad Block
Und dann startete ich Opera nochmals, und wieder Stockte das HTLM 5 Video bei Streamcloud 2 mal  dann ließ ich es etwas vorpuffern allerdings Stockte es dann wieder nach 5 min, bild blieb einfach stehen und lief so 4-5 sek später wieder weiter 

Graka Temps sind aber Ok gewesen in der Zeit  

An was könnte das Liegen, meine Inet Leitung ist eine 2000er von Arcor aber ich hab den Film ja ein Gutes Stück vorpuffern lassen  

An Werbung kanns nicht liegen da bei *Streamcloud* auser Werbefenster die aufgehen (die aber Ad Block nun blockiert) nie werbung zwischen den Filmen kommt


----------

